# First year gobbler getter!!



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

San V. Sasse said:


> I hunt out of blind as you can get away with more movement, especially when I take kids out. I will also run and gun if needed but I prefer setting up in a corn stubble field as the birds are easier to call out in a field then the from the field to the woods. JMO.


I agree....a blind is a great tool for a turkey hunter, especially if you are stuck hunting fields most of the time.


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

Hahaha I like that DG. I run and gun for turkeys, sitting in a blind just isn't my cup of tea when it comes to chasing these birds. I know it makes it alot harder to kill them, and so far has proved to be dang near impossible for me :sad:. But I decided its the bow or I'll eat my tag. The only reason I started hunting these guys was to keep me sharp until deer season and they are one hell of a practice squad. I hear storebought turkeys taste better anyways.  
This year hopefully it comes together for me, if not I'll at least have another season full of great memories.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

I started turkey hunting 13 years ago with the intention of hunting with a gun for a couple years and then switching to a bow. I would much rather bowhunt for deer but I still turkey hunt with my gun. I'm still having too much fun and still learning. Every turkey is different but I have done ok with 12 gobblers, only eating my tag my first year. I have also called in a half dozen for friends and enjoy that as much as shooting myself, it extends my season and allows me to learn more. Good luck this year with whichever weapon you choose.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

hunt city bucks said:


> Hahaha I like that DG. I run and gun for turkeys, sitting in a blind just isn't my cup of tea when it comes to chasing these birds. I know it makes it alot harder to kill them, and so far has proved to be dang near impossible for me :sad:. But I decided its the bow or I'll eat my tag. The only reason I started hunting these guys was to keep me sharp until deer season and they are one hell of a practice squad. I hear storebought turkeys taste better anyways.
> This year hopefully it comes together for me, if not I'll at least have another season full of great memories.


When it all comes together, you will be much further down the learning curve.. If you can kill turkeys with a bow in the open you will have mastered the art of setting up and concealment..


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

Spartan88 said:


> First year turkey hunters are required to wear lederhosen and use a pink flamingo decoy, its in the rule book.


I will make sure this happens:lol::lol::lol::lol:

If you're sitting with me you better bring your shotgun cuz I want a double and I will have mine. :evilsmile


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

Lets just try and remember to rack a shell though then we'll worry about killing you a bird :gaga::gaga:


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:um....lol....dont really have much to say to that benny!! Its not loading a shell its "racking" the shell....:yikes:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Benny said:


> I will make sure this happens:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> If you're sitting with me you better bring your shotgun cuz I want a double and I will have mine. :evilsmile


My first spring season was in the mid 80's, the special rules for newbies were not in effect back then.

Doubles are cool, did it once with another hunter. I prefer to run and gun alone these days.


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

I am looking forward to it, especially since its my buddies first year turkey hunting. I am pretty sure he'll be a "Fan-Addict" as soon as he lays the hammer down on a bird and watches it do the death dance.


----------



## DetroitDave (Dec 19, 2010)

I shot my first bird last year (shotgun).. Most important question to ask yourself... "will I be proud if I take it with a gun" if not.. go with a bow. 2nd question.. how long will your season be? a 7 day season can go quick esp if you spook them...and lastly, public land or state land.. ppressured birds can hang up and not come in to your set up (in my case they hung up at 40+ yrds) ... whatever you decide..Good luck! you'll be in for a new addiction either way!


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Cullz said:


> When are the biggest toms taken...spring or fall?


I would have to say the spring...unless you have a feed pile during deer season.:lol:


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Get a few under your belt before using a bow would be my advice



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys, ill be using the gun this spring. I feel its just a better idea for my first year. The ol bow wont be tooooo far behind i hope Good Luck to everyone this spring!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I killed my first 2 with my bow.
1st one was from a blind I had built on the edge of a field. 8 yard shot.
2nd one was from a stand of pines along the edge of a field with no blind. 5 yard shot. 
I had about a dozen close enough to kill with a gun my 3rd year. Wasn't using a blind and kept getting caught when I'd draw on them , but I enjoyed every hunt.
Shoulders can't take the practice with the bow anymore , so I hunt with a gun now.
I use a 20ga and have killed a longbeard for the last 11 years straight.

I enjoy either one , but it IS tougher with a bow.
Use whatever you enjoy. You don't have to kill one to have fun. It's all up to you.
Just enjoy !


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

jackbob42 said:


> Use whatever you enjoy. *You don't have to kill one to have fun.* It's all up to you.
> Just enjoy !


Couldn't say it better myself!


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Just got word from fellow MSer Benny, that the toms have been moving into our spots...getting pumped...spring needs to be here NOW!! Does anyone know how much Jason from echo calls sells them for?


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I've shot 5, haven't gotten one in 2 years, but I've decided this year I will hunt with my bow. 

Can't wait for the spring!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Cullz said:


> Does anyone know how much Jason from echo calls sells them for?


Everything you need to know can be found right here.........http://www.freewebs.com/naturesechooutdoors/


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey thanks Ack, just checked it out..what a website. Put together very well! I have to ask my friend what one he has, i know he bought one a couple years ago and loves it, what one do you recommend?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

For a good, all-around call I would recommend the anodized aluminum. It is easy to use and has a great sound to it. My personal preference is a copper surface call, but they are very touchy and can be hard to get a good sound out of if you are new to friction calls.


----------

